# Pipe chase



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I have never seen a chase with an outlet and light switch. Too bad the plumber didn't offset to make a little room in case you would need to get back there.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

the jail at the court house here in town has a nice lighted chase but if it had an outlet that really would make life a lot better


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

At most of the industrial places I work at, trip hazards are a big no-no. If you run a cord on the floor, you try and tape it to the baseboard, if it's in a traffic area, you need to put cones over it every few feet. Major PITA. So nice to have outlets where you need them.


----------

